# Removing scratches



## Claypool (Oct 30, 2012)

As I mentioned in another thread me and my partner recently got given a Juwel Vision 180 tanks, however the front glass is pretty scratched.

They're not that visible during the day but on a night they're easy to spot.

Is there a way to remove them? I was thinking of buying some very fine sandpaper but unsure if that'll work?

Thanks.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

I have heard that only when you have acrylic can you buff out scratches. With glass, I'm afraid that your stuck with them unless you want to buy a new pane of glass. normal small scratches dissappear when the water level is above them though


----------



## Claypool (Oct 30, 2012)

Oh that's a shame  The scratches must be pretty deep then because they're noticeable when the water is high.

It's a bow fronted tank so replacing the glass is going to be a challenge, looks like I'll just have to put up with them.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

If you can get jewelers polishing paste and a small buffer they can be buffed to where you can't see them, but you must clean the tank real well afterward.


----------



## Lolie (Oct 1, 2012)

BAS ~ Removing Scratches From A Glass Tank
I got a new tank yesterday and its scratched a little and this is the only way Ive found that works.


----------



## Claypool (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'll look into it.. also e-mailed Juwel to see if they sell replacement glass for the tanks.


----------

